# IamIkari's First Journal



## IamIkari (Jul 14, 2004)

I'll be using this journal to track my eating habits, and to show myself how poorly i eat on a regular basis.  I'll be doing a lot of reading and hopefully decide to finally get off my butt and get some sort of exercise/diet plan going.


----------



## IamIkari (Jul 14, 2004)

Meal 1
Tuna fish sandwich on whole wheat

Meal 2
Chicken breast on whole wheat with mustard

Meal 3
4 beef soft taco's with melted cheese and a small amount of sour cream on each ( not taco bell, homemade )


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

You only ate 3 times today?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 14, 2004)

Yea, increase those meals to 6 per day. I can eat three of those meals in a single sitting.


----------



## IamIkari (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm not on any cutting plan or anything like that yet.   I've been doing a ton of reading, but it seems so hard to get started on your own.  I just purchased a 2 year membership to my local gym, so there's my first steps i guess.  Now if i could just figure out a good workout routine


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

There are tons of good routines.  What do you want to do, 1 part a day, or a push pull routine?  There are alos PL routines, and I think Camaro is doing HIT?


----------

